# Spectre - Erster Trailer zum neuen Bond-Film mit Craig und Waltz



## System (22. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spectre - Erster Trailer zum neuen Bond-Film mit Craig und Waltz* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spectre - Erster Trailer zum neuen Bond-Film mit Craig und Waltz


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Juli 2015)

Bisher hauen mich die Craig-Bonds nicht vom Hocker. Den ersten hab ich noch im Kino gesehen, die anderen dann im Free-TV...


----------



## restX3 (23. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Bisher hauen mich die Craig-Bonds nicht vom Hocker.



Bei mir ist es gerade andersherum. Ich find Daniel Craig genial als Bond. Nach Sean Connery find ich ihn der Beste Bond.


----------



## Frullo (23. Juli 2015)

Den einzigen Bond den ich mir noch in einem Kino antun würde ist einer, in dem er stirbt - und zwar definitiv und unwiderruflich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Den einzigen Bond den ich mir noch in einem Kino antun würde ist einer, in dem er stirbt - und zwar definitiv und unwiderruflich.


Das wäre dann alles, nur kein Bond-Film. ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juli 2015)

Allein für Waltz lohnt sich der Film. Genialer Schauspieler.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2015)

So, gerade den Trailer mal komplett auf mich einwirken gelassen.
Vorfreude ist groß. Craig, Mendes, Thomas Newman, Waltz... Das KANN nur ein guter Bond werden.


----------



## Frullo (24. Juli 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Allein für Waltz lohnt sich der Film. Genialer Schauspieler.



Den mag ich zwar auch - ebenso Craig - aber nach 23 Filmen kann ich Bond einfach nichts mehr abgewinnen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2015)

Och ich schon. Allein der andere Verfilmungsstile der Bonds aus den 60er/70er/80er/90er/2000er Jahren und die wechselnden Darsteller sorgen für Abwechslung.


----------



## Frullo (24. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och ich schon. Allein der andere Verfilmungsstile der Bonds aus den 60er/70er/80er/90er/2000er Jahren und die wechselnden Darsteller sorgen für Abwechslung.



Ich verstehe das durchaus - und ich mag es auch jedem gönnen, dass er oder sie seine Freude daran hat. Einer meiner besten Freunde ist ein Riiiiesen-Bond-Fan. Aber für mich ist dieser Pfad wirklich dermassen ausgetrampelt, die Orange dermassen ausgepresst - da kann mich auch der Epochenvergleich nicht zu einem Kinobesuch hinreissen.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och ich schon. Allein der andere Verfilmungsstile der Bonds aus den 60er/70er/80er/90er/2000er Jahren und die wechselnden Darsteller sorgen für Abwechslung.


Auch die Geschichten wurde vielschichtiger mit Craig.
Zuvor wars wirklich immer mehr oder weniger das selben. 
Meine Frau mag diw neuen Bond-Filme nicht mehr so wie die (sehr) alten. Ich hingegen finde die neue Machart sehr gelungen.


----------

